
3 Facts About New Zealand I Didn’t Know Until I Moved Here - alannallama
https://medium.com/@alannallama/3-facts-about-new-zealand-i-didnt-know-until-i-moved-here-28208ef8b700
======
chmaynard
Hmm, I thought Moa were extinct.

~~~
mtmail
It's satire like
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bielefeld_Conspiracy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bielefeld_Conspiracy)
or [http://www.idlewords.com/2007/04/the_alameda-
weehawken_burri...](http://www.idlewords.com/2007/04/the_alameda-
weehawken_burrito_tunnel.htm)

